# 12 volt battery won't run laptop



## danoon (Dec 20, 2006)

The power went out for a few hours last week so I drug out the optima yellow top and checked it out. It was charged at 13 volts so I figured I'd plug the laptop into the 500 watt/4.2 amp inverter after plugging the wifi modem into the "Power on board" unit. I have used the optima for LED lights and tried the ham radio on it but never tried using the laptop with it. 

Well.. the laptop died in the middle of the start process... it was then that I noticed that both of my laptops are 19 volts [never noticed this before].
It looks like I need another battery to run the laptop... do I connect them making a 24 volt system? Meaning I would have to buy a 24 volt inverter?
Money is pretty short right now but I would like to have access to the laptop if the power goes out.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Doesn't sound right. If you are using a 120 volt inverter to power a laptop, the 19 volt power supply or transformer should not enter into it. How many volts was the inverter showing when the laptop died. I suspect it was below the inverters minimum.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Get a car power adapter for your laptop. It will be more efficient than the 120V adapter plus the inverter. I have however run my laptop both ways and both should work.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Is it a modified sine wave inverter? I've seen laptops not startup before when using a modified wave inverter. Don't know why as the conversion back to DC means it shouldn't make a difference. 

I have to agree with HJ, get a 12VDC adapter for the laptop.

.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

I'd load test that battery and make sure it's OK. 

I would suggest an auto adaptor also. I've been using one for years..


----------

